# My PC gaming/Theater setup



## twisteddman (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey all,

This contest is going to lead to a lot of these LOL

I have a PC based system I use for everything from playing skyrim in 3D, watching TV, Full 7.1 3D theater experience to surfing the web and doing work for my business. It consists of

VIDEO
Optima HD33 projector 3D 1080p
No screen yet projecting on the white wall at 140"

AUDIO
Yamaha RX-V767(connected to PC 7.1 audio through its multi-channel inputs)
PSB front and rear
Bic center
Mirage subwoofer

PC 
Asus 9970fx sabertooth
Amd x6 1100t black
2 x Nvidia 560ti SLI
Realteck ALC 892 sound
Samsung Blu-ray drive
3.5 TB WD drives

SOFTWARE
Windows 7 ulitmate 64
Cyberlink power dvd 12
Nvidia 3D TV play




Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - View Profile: twisteddman


----------

